# RIP Dimebag



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't even believe what I heard on the news this morning. Some worthless ****bag got on stage at last night's Damageplan show and SHOT Dimebag and four others, killing the guitar hero.

RIP Dimebag.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

****! I know some other member of the band is dead too. I hope it isn't Vinny. I feel like smoking some weed, drinking some beer, and cranking every ****ing Pantera album now. Now, we can Never see a Pantera reunion.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Will never be forgotten RIP Dimebag.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I read that Vinnie's okay (as okay as he can be, anyway), but they're still not releasing the name of the last person killed, or two of the wounded.

This is messing me up.  RIP Dime.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

A Pantera show was the first show I ever went to, and they were one of the first bands I was ever really into when I started listening to metal. That show is still at the top of my list for favorite shows I've been to. As an added bonus, it snowed the next day so I didn't have to deal with school with the sore neck and little sleep I got that night.

Dimebag was the reason I bought my first (****ty) guitar (that I couldn't play). This is seriously bumming me out.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

My heart goes to out to the Abbott family and friends. This is going to be one sucky X-mas for them. I know how it feels to lose someone during the holidays. Well, this weekend I'm drinking it up for Dimebag. I'm glad that I got see to Pantera numerous times and will never forget what fun times I had. He was one amazing guitarist and he will be missed by so many. Bottoms up, Dime and let the drinking begin.


----------

